# tw Bents headrest



## fergal penge (12 Jan 2010)

Hi
I've just bought a t w bents "trident" trike, does anyone know where i could buy a seat headrest for it? I can order from t w in tiawan but i would prefer to order from a uk dealer.Any suggestions?
Thanks
fergal penge.


----------



## neil earley (1 Dec 2010)

hi looked at your add for heaadrest E bay agent for these triikes are buy but cycles woth a phone call ps just bough a streetmachine gte recumbent bike so if you fancy going for a ride sometime please get in touch as I live in neath ( wont mention the scarlets if you dont lol ] reguards neil


----------



## henshaw11 (2 Dec 2010)

Are you sure you really need one? I bought a headrest when I ordered my speedmachine, but it really isn't very useful. Or at least, not with a helmet - road vibration/shock just tends to jiggle the helmet on my bonce. Perhaps if it sat just underneath at the base of the skull it might work better (maybe the TWBents one is adjustable enough, the HPVelo one isn't...)


----------



## neil earley (2 Dec 2010)

henshaw11 said:


> Are you sure you really need one? I bought a headrest when I ordered my speedmachine, but it really isn't very useful. Or at least, not with a helmet - road vibration/shock just tends to jiggle the helmet on my bonce. Perhaps if it sat just underneath at the base of the skull it might work better (maybe the TWBents one is adjustable enough, the HPVelo one isn't...)



hi hows that mean speed machine , did look at one but opted for the streetmachine as the reviews were quite high , cant wait for the warmer weather lol


----------



## henshaw11 (3 Dec 2010)

Ah, it's good 
The front suspension's a little basic compared to the forks you've got on the streetmachine but does what it needs to...and in the event of going tarmac-wards it's not far to go ! (tho' the only time I've done that was very early on, kinda overbalanced at some lights - managed to get one hand down first.)
'Speedmachine' is a bit of a misnomer tho' - it's be nice to see at at least little weight shaved off, but I guess most of the HPV stuff is really aimed at touring/commuting - which it does well. Interestingly HPV now do a carbon boom, but since it saves a *whole* 170g, I don't think I'll be bothering !


----------



## neil earley (4 Dec 2010)

glad your enjoying your beny do like the look of the raptobike mid racer so going to wait for some reviews and may invest in one on a later date cheers neil


henshaw11 said:


> Ah, it's good
> The front suspension's a little basic compared to the forks you've got on the streetmachine but does what it needs to...and in the event of going tarmac-wards it's not far to go ! (tho' the only time I've done that was very early on, kinda overbalanced at some lights - managed to get one hand down first.)
> 'Speedmachine' is a bit of a misnomer tho' - it's be nice to see at at least little weight shaved off, but I guess most of the HPV stuff is really aimed at touring/commuting - which it does well. Interestingly HPV now do a carbon boom, but since it saves a *whole* 170g, I don't think I'll be bothering !


----------

